# Why do zippers always break



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

First day on my new jacket waterproof zipper breaks, then today on probably my 8th on my new dc pants same thing zipper breaks. This always happens on my snow clothes. Anyway anyone know how to fix zippers?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

What breaks, the pull tab popped off but *********** is still on? or teeth part that are supposed to close dont line up or broken teeth?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

The zipper pulled away from one side and messed up the teeth.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> The zipper pulled away from one side and messed up the teeth.


What's the brand of the zipper? It's on the pull piece. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Unlike men......all sliders are not created equal. Sliders can be replaced.....if the teeth are deformed.....you're screwed. Cheap gear.....usually made with cheap components.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Unlike men......all sliders are not created equal. Sliders can be replaced.....if the teeth are deformed.....you're screwed. Cheap gear.....usually made with cheap components.


That's the reason that I asked for the zipper brand. If it is an YKK it will be very strange to have/had problems.

Off topic, when I am on any kind of store like ROSS, if I see some really cheaper clothes that I liked and the zipper is an YKK, I tend to buy it, because if the cloth brand had attention to the zipper, it can be a really good piece of cloth.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This is why I keep a sweat shop of illegals in my basement.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll check it out Tommorrow my bag is in the truck. Expensive clothes < beer money, you could give me a jacket with a huge hole in it id still wear it.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> I'll check it out Tommorrow my bag is in the truck. Expensive clothes < beer money, you could give me a jacket with a huge hole in it id still wear it.


You sound man enough to not be afraid of a little needle n thread if saves your gear and $, if it were me I'd get a zipper and heavy duty thread at a craft store (bring gear in to choose right length etc,) rip out the old zipper and hand sew in a new one. Won't be as good as new but better than in the trash 
Edit: if u decide to try this and want more coaching on the repair I can provide more details. Lmao... I would do this on pants or pockets but would not hand sew on a jacket long zipper.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> You sound man enough to not be afraid of a little needle n thread if saves your gear and $, if it were me I'd get a zipper and heavy duty thread at a craft store (bring gear in to choose right length etc,) rip out the old zipper and hand sew in a new one. Won't be as good as new but better than in the trash
> Edit: if u decide to try this and want more coaching on the repair I can provide more details. Lmao... I would do this on pants or pockets but would not hand sew on a jacket long zipper.


Might have to give this a try will probably put a needle threw my hand, or I might have to go the duct tape route.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

f00bar said:


> This is why I keep a sweat shop of illegals in my basement.


Well at least your not outsourcing, good ole American made...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seamstress is still an actual occupation also. Or take it to a retirement home along with checkers board and few hours to kill.


----------

